# LIT AF - Juice Reviews



## Silver (14/1/18)

Hi all

This is my first review of a *LIT AF* juice. And also long overdue.

For those who don't know, *LIT AF* is a local line of juice from the *Vape Cartel *stable, run by @KieranD on this forum. I believe the juice-maker for this line is @SEAN P. I got a bottle of *side-chick *at VapeCon 2017 and tried it about a month later. Have re-ordered several bottles and have vaped a few of them over the past couple of months. I have one left. It's a 70% VG juice. I got the 6mg strength and it cost me R210 per 60ml bottle.

*LIT AF - SIDE-CHICK (6mg)*

*Bottom line - this is a delightful juice. A lightly flavoured fruity medley that is very well balanced. I like how the flavours work together, it's just so pleasant. With a touch of cool. I have vaped this a lot and don't get tired of it. It's also an excellent juice to add some extra menthol to. Glorious. Have already re-ordered and vaped a few bottles. I see myself ordering more. *




The juice has an orange colour and smells fruity with a touch of litchi.

On the vape, I get a very *pleasing light fruity medley*. I don't taste individual fruit flavours that distinctly but the mix works very well. I can make out a bit of pear occasionally and I do get a bit of litchi at the beginning of the exhale. What I like is that the flavours are quite subtle and it makes it interesting. It's not in your face and never gets too much. It's a delightful mix and whatever is in there works very well together. It also has some cooling which leaves the lips and mouth cool and refreshed. Not icy but like a fine cool mist that swirls in your throat. It's very balanced.

Just the right amount of sweetness.* Not too sweet*. It is medium on the dry/wet scale. And it's a coolish vape. Glad to report that it is natural tasting.

*Throat hit is medium to low*. I expected that for a 70% VG and 6mg juice. I usually like juice a bit stronger but it's okay. Vapour production seems good.

The *texture *is something which makes this juice special for me. It has a *smooth svelte silky texture*. Lovely. Has a premium feel to it. This contributes to it being a mellow vape. And a *definite all-dayer *for me. Its got that fruity mix which keeps things interesting, not overbearing and some coolness. For me this is a recipe for all day vaping. It vaped well in my equipment, no problems and didn't seem to gunk the coils or wicks.

The *aftertaste *is mild and pleasant. A light fruitiness and coolness. No lingering. I like it. That coolness does leave you refreshed for a bit.

No major negatives for me on this juice. Perhaps I just wanted a bit more kick and a touch more cool. But I like stronger juices and lots of icy - so most vapers will probably not want that with the juice as it is.

*Lets spice it up a bit*

Once again, I don't like reviewing juices that I have added things to, but this is different. I liked this juice so much in its standard format that I decided to try out niccing it up a bit and adding some menthol. My additions probably get the nic up to about 10-12mg and I add about 20 drops of menthol concentrate (VM) to 10ml of the juice.

Wow, what a glorious vape! More throat hit and an icyness that makes it amazing. Still the same taste of the underlying juice but a bit fresher and friskier. What a winner! I have been vaping this pretty much permanently in my Billet Box and Skyline for the past 2 months or so. The credit has to go to the juice itself, because this juice is something I like a lot and it works so well as a fruity menthol.

I found this juice far better in lung hit mode than in MTL mode. As I usually do with the lower nic fruity menthols.

Some notes on the differences between the various setups I have used:

Reo/RM2 - just to try MTL - and no, this is not the setup for this juice for me.

Skyline with a simple 26g NI80 0.7 ohm coil - lovely and crisp, sharpish flavour. Very pleasing
Skyline with VandyVape MTL NI80 fused clapton coil - also very good. Flavour a bit denser and a slightly wetter vape. Also lovely.
Billet Box / Exocet with a RiaanRed fused clapton - even denser and richer, a bit wetter. Lovely too. Is it better than the crisper Skyline vape? No, it's just as good but different (for me).

*Overall, LIT AF SIDE-CHICK *is an amazing juice. If you like your fruity menthols, definitely give this one a try. And if you want a bit more menthol, just add some concentrate!

Packaging:

Plastic 60ml gorilla type bottle with a fine nozzle that works well. Although the plastic bottle is quite firm, its not a problem to squeeze because of the shape.
The labelling is good and the nic strength is clearly marked. It also shows the VG/PG ratio.
The cap is of the child deterrent variety.
Equipment used:

Skyline (on HotCig 150) - 0.7 ohm NI80 simple coil and 0.7 ohm Vandy Vape NI80 MTL fused clapton coil - Royal wicks - (13 to 18 Watts, seemed best around 15 Watts)
Exocet on Billet Box - 0.4 ohm RiaanRed fused Clapton - Royal wicks - (25 to 30 Watts)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (14/1/18)

I can't think of a in house juice that Vape Cartel makes that I have not been happy with. 
Best part for me is the fact that the guys at vape cartel recommend juices based on my preference and let me try them extensively in store before I make a decision.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/1/18)

Thanks @Christos

I haven't vaped many of their in house juices. Didn't expect much of this LIT Sidechick juice but was taken by surprise.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strontium (15/1/18)

I tried some of their in house stuff years ago and was happy with it, I just wish they’d put as much thought into the brand names as they do in the mix. 

I can never see myself going up to the clerk and saying “I’d like some Lit as fcuk please, gimme two bottles of f#ckboi and 1 side chick”
It seems adolescent. Can you imaging McDonald’s ever changing a Big Mac to a “Igottabigdong” burger?

Yeah but that’s all my personal opinion and I’m old n grumpy, the brand seems to be doing well so it must be good. 
Pity, flavor profile sounds like something I’d enjoy.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 5


----------



## Christos (15/1/18)

Strontium said:


> I tried some of their in house stuff years ago and was happy with it, I just wish they’d put as much thought into the brand names as they do in the mix.
> 
> I can never see myself going up to the clerk and saying “I’d like some Lit as fcuk please, gimme two bottles of f#ckboi and 1 side chick”
> It seems adolescent. Can you imaging McDonald’s ever changing a Big Mac to a “Igottabigdong” burger?
> ...


I can't imagine you paying money for juice in the first place.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Strontium (15/1/18)

Christos said:


> I can't imagine you paying money for juice in the first place.


Why?


----------



## KieranD (15/1/18)

Strontium said:


> I tried some of their in house stuff years ago and was happy with it, I just wish they’d put as much thought into the brand names as they do in the mix.
> 
> I can never see myself going up to the clerk and saying “I’d like some Lit as fcuk please, gimme two bottles of f#ckboi and 1 side chick”
> It seems adolescent. Can you imaging McDonald’s ever changing a Big Mac to a “Igottabigdong” burger?
> ...



We wanted to be ballsy with the names of this juice  That was by design.
However, despite this, we did put a lot of thought into this and on each label is a description of the juice. We have people coming in asking for "Lit" or Lit AF" and "litchi mango"

Funny store, down in CT at @ShaneW's Juicy Joes store, there is a 85 year customer who religiously asks for "F#ckboi" and has a giggle. She loves the name lol!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Strontium (15/1/18)

KieranD said:


> We wanted to be ballsy with the names of this juice  That was by design.
> However, despite this, we did put a lot of thought into this and on each label is a description of the juice. We have people coming in asking for "Lit" or Lit AF" and "litchi mango"
> 
> Funny store, down in CT at @ShaneW's Juicy Joes store, there is a 85 year customer who religiously asks for "F#ckboi" and has a giggle. She loves the name lol!



Lmao!!! Seeing a 85yo granny asking for f#ckboi would slay me

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ShaneW (15/1/18)

Strontium said:


> Lmao!!! Seeing a 85yo granny asking for f#ckboi would slay me



She says it so loud and proud that the whole store erupts in laughter every time HAHAHAHA

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Andre (15/1/18)

ShaneW said:


> She says it so loud and proud that the whole store erupts in laughter every time HAHAHAHA


Freudian!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Carnival (15/1/18)

Wonderful review as always! @Silver 

List of vape related stuff to get is growing, but maybe I'll slip a bottle of their juice in there somewhere.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

